

Yahoo france on strike - gcb
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/12/16/yahoo-engineers-strike-after-closure-of-french-rd-site-results-in-78-laid-off/
for a report in french (and not techcrunch...)<p>http://www.miroirsocial.com/actualite/greve-a-yahoo-pour-protester-contre-la-fermeture-de-la-r-d-en-france
======
gcb
so, here it is a description in french (and not techcrunch...)

[http://www.miroirsocial.com/actualite/greve-a-yahoo-pour-
pro...](http://www.miroirsocial.com/actualite/greve-a-yahoo-pour-protester-
contre-la-fermeture-de-la-r-d-en-france)

PS: hackernews insists on eating out the descriptions for my submits

